# Kingfisher / Red Kites



## ShibbySi (Nov 19, 2008)

Having seen Drews photos of the red kites at Gigrin Farm its inspired me to sort my photos.

Im not too happy with the results. Im not to sure on the quality and my PS skills are rubbish. My gf thinks they are amazing but im still not sure. What do you think?

1 - 5 are Red Kites at Gigrin Farm 
6 - 11 are Kingfishers at Slimbridge WWT

1









2









3









4









5









6









7









8









9









10









11









Some are a bit noisy and some i think i have over sharpened. If anyone thinks they can inprove them and wants an original to adjust please ask. Hopefully that will help improve my editing skills.

Thanks
S


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Your pics aren't showing for me - just red crosses.


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

let's see em then...


----------



## ShibbySi (Nov 19, 2008)

They should be ok now  my bad :thumb:


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

that's really the same camera?????

I don't see any issues at all with the first set but the second are simply noisy.

Bret


----------



## ShibbySi (Nov 19, 2008)

Yep, same camera and lens.


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

absolutely fantastic pics matey
:thumb:


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

No3!!! :thumb:

Spot on!


----------



## Benniboy (May 14, 2009)

PaulGTI said:


> No3!!! :thumb:
> 
> Spot on!


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

Benniboy said:


> My thoughts exactly.


Yeah, this pic has it all. Pin sharp focus on the eyes, bit of motion blur on the wingtips and a natural, yet nicely out of depth of field backgrond.

Would be chuffed if I could get one like that!


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Photos 2-5 are excellent, well captured and the colour looks good.

The Kingfisher pics do look a bit grainy, but aren't bad at all. I think the subject looks a little more difficult to capture than the bigger birds.

Well done.

Chris.


----------



## ShibbySi (Nov 19, 2008)

Photos 1 and 5 are my favourites. I didnt have a lot of time for number 3 so im surprised its had such a good response.

Kingfishers are unbelievably fast and so hard to photograph. I wish i had had a longer lens.

Thanks you all your feedback


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Yeah some top notch photos there  I also really like number 3.


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

PaulGTI said:


> No3!!! :thumb:
> 
> Spot on!


best of the lot


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

#3 + #5 for me matey, nice one 

gotta get back there soon for another bash

drew


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

Number 3 is brilliant mate - well done! Really like that picture.


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

3 & 5 for me... stunning pics !


----------



## ShibbySi (Nov 19, 2008)

Cheers Guys. 

Been to Silverstone today for the BTCC so when i get round to it ill put up some pics.

:thumb:


----------

